# 2004 World Conference (Buffalo, NY) April 30 - May 2nd



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is a flyer for the upcoming World Conference. :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 16, 2004)

For those who would like a flyer for this year's camp e-mail me at wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 29, 2004)

The camp site has been updated for the World Conference in Buffalo, NY. Online registration is now available. 

http://www.wmarnis.com/2004nycamp/index.htm

The World Modern Arnis Alliance would like to thank Stereo Advantage for their supplying of this years door prize, a Sony MHC-GX25 Mini Hi-Fi Component System.
http://store.advantage123.com/sny-mhcgx25.html

 :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 14, 2004)

This is a reminder that our camp is coming up in a couple weeks.
 :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 22, 2004)

One week to go!


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 28, 2004)

Time for a quick endorsement....
This will be the first year I have missed this event (work conflict...).  I have always had a great time, as have the various guests who have traveled with me.  Tim and Janice put on a first class event; the training, the fellowship, the renewal of old friendships and the building of new ones, the memory of Professor (and the memories of Professor once the after hours talking starts....) all contribute to a great time and a solid learning experience.
If folks are concerned about the Conference being a WMAA only event, or somehow excluding or minimizing those who are not WMAA members please put that aside.  While the event is hosted by the WMAA (and is certainly a opportunity for those who are or would like to be part of the WMAA to get together) the event is for the Modern Arnis (and more broadly the FMA) community.  EVERYONE is welcome.  Come for one day, or come for all; if you train Modern Arnis, or any FMA (or would like to start learning- camps are a great total immersion for the newbie!!) you will have a great time, learn new things, and meet some great people.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2004)

Well, its been another year, and another great event. I've got bruises on my bruises and its all just great! 

Seriously, 4 great instructors: Datu Hartman, Punong - Guro Hufana, and Guros Manglinong and Leader all did some excellent stuff.

We opened on Friday with Dr. Leader doing an indepth look at the Modern Arnis disarms. I had the pleasure of assisting, and had a blast.

Rick Manglinong was up next and began a series of basic drills from the Kombatan system. It definately got the blood pumping.

Dinner was next, then back to the school for PG Hufana's excellent session. It started simple, but built up to some complex stick work. 

Datu Hartman finished up the evening, then we headed off to Applebees for some good food and fellowship.

Saturday was more of the same. 
Rick continued building on what he began on Friday, weaving everyone through some incredible combinations. I believe we did 16 different ones. My head was spinning, but Jeff was up next to continue his disarm session. Disarms and variations covering 1 handed, 2 handed strikes and both open hand and stick defences were gone over. 

Lunch was at a local chinese buffet. This year the watress didn't have a melt down. 

I missed PG's session, but watching it looked like fun. 
Tim closed out the Saturday sessions with a look at obstruction removals. 

The banquet was an absolute blast. The food was as usual excellent. The Red Dragon school performed a lion dance for us. The kids demo team was up next and after a wonderful display of Modern Arnis forms and sinawallis, then then honored Guro Manglinong by performing a 16 count Kombatan sinawalli affectionatly known as "Ricks Wake Up Drill". Closing out the entertainment was Capoeira Mandinga returning again this year to demonstrate the arobatic art. The party ran for a while though, myself getting wasted at Halo repeatedly. 

Sunday
Datu Hartman worked on some Solo Baston material in the opening hour.
Rick then wrapped up his sessions with a series on different weapon types and closings, as well as a variation on trapping hands involving a knife grab.
PG closed out the camp with some sparring drills, and everyone got a chance to take the floor and go at it. I wanted to play, but had to sit it out this year. Was a definate bummer as it looked like everyone had a ton of fun.

Afterwards, Paul Janulis, Susan Spann, Rich Parsons, Jeff Leader and myself went out and grabbed pizza and wings.

If you didn't make it, you missed an excellent fun time.
Did I mention...it was Grrrrreat! 

See ya all next year. 


I want to say a special thank you to everyone I worked with this year.  Ed, Bob, Dan, Rich, Jeff and everyone else.  Thank you for putting up with my cobweb infested head.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 2, 2004)

I want to thank First and fore most Janice for hosting and organizing the event from behind the scenes. (* Even Tim said this at the close of the camp  *)

Bob covered the camp quite well. I would just like to add some of my personal comments.

Dr. J Leader had people come up and show different variations fo the disarms. This was reminiscenct of the days when GM R Presas would have people show their innovations. It was nice of Dr. Leader to share the floor.

Thank You Jeff :asian:

Datu Tim Hartman covered many things from the WMMA Curriculum, including tapi-tapi inserts and counters. Once again very knowledgeable understanding and interpretations.

Thank You Tim 

Guro Rick Manglinong was his ever present energetic self. I always come away with something new, teaching approaches, double stick better understanding, ..., .  

Thank You Rick :asian:


Panong Guro Marlino Hufana and his assistant Ed P, did an excellant job of presenting the HUfana System and getting everyone moving. I had the chance to work with Ed numerous tmes and I enjoyed it very much. Thank You Ed.

I had the pleasure of talking with PG Hufana and he was very infomrative and approachable. PG Hufana ended the camp with some sparring. He uses real rattan canes with some padding around them, as well as knee pads, gloves and helmet. I had the pleasure of sparring Bob C, with the action flex sticks and Ed P. with the padded Rattan. PG Hufana stepped stepped end sparred three people one after the other. To show his excellant control PG Hufana used a real rattan cane no padding. His controll is excellant. Any shots to none padded areas were well controlled and I will not bruise nor am I sore. I enjoyed our exchange it was very informative to me.

Thank You Very Much PG Hufana.  :asian: 


The Camp was lots of fun and it was very informative.

I enjoyed working with everyone and socializing afterwards.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2004)

Pic from the camp:

Left to Right are:

Guro Rich Parsons
Datu Tim Hartman
Punong - Guro Marlino Hufana
Bob Hubbard
Guro Rick Manglinong 
Guro Jeff Leader 

I'll have more pics up on the WMAA site in a few days.


----------



## arnisador (May 5, 2004)

A handsome bunch, except for that one guy.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> A handsome bunch, except for that one guy.



On the far Left?  :idunno: :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (May 5, 2004)

It would be rude of me to be more specific! Besides, it might be me!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It would be rude of me to be more specific! Besides, it might be me!



I was waiting for you to say Stage Left of Picture Left ?

Then again that one guy is really bad , We all know who he is  :boing2:


----------

